# Quel âge peut-il bien avoir ?



## oufti

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à traduire cette question.

Je doute de la traduction littérale "Che età puo bene avere" et il me semble me souvenir d'avoir entendu "Che età avrà "

Merci pour le réponse


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, oufti.
Je dirais probablement "quanti anni potrà mai avere/avrà mai", mais il aurait besoin du contexte.


----------



## oufti

Grazie Necsus,

Ma devo confessare che la sfumatura tra le due risposte non la faccio.


----------



## sorry66

Necsus said:


> quanti anni potrà mai avere


L'autre n'est pas correcte à mon avis.
En fait, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on utilise le futur - pourquoi pas 'può'?
_'_quanti anni può mai avere?_'_


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, sorry66.
È il cosiddetto _futuro epistemico_ o _suppositivo_, che si usa in italiano per esprimere una circostanza ammessa ma non ancora dimostrata, o comunque per congetture e supposizioni.


----------



## sorry66

Grazie tante, Necsus!


----------



## epoqueepique

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer la nuance entre "quanti anni potrà mai avere/avrà mai?" et "quanti anni avrebbe?"


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, epoquepique.
À mon avis ce n'est pas question de nuance, ils ont des sens différents: "quanti anni avrebbe?" ne veut pas dire "quanti anni _potrà _avere?", mais "quanti anni _dovrebbe_ avere?"


----------



## epoqueepique

Sì, vedo bene ora... Grazie Necsus.

La confusion vient du français, car 
_Quel âge peut-il bien avoir ? _*à l'indicatif *peut tout aussi bien se dire *au conditionnel* : _Quel âge pourrait-il avoir ? _

Exactement le même sens.


----------

